# Battle Of The Summons: Manda vs Aoda



## RedChidori (Jan 31, 2014)

Title speaks the truth homie 



VS



Who's the better Snake Summon? You decide!

Location: Sannin Battlefield
State of Mind: Bloodlusted for both
Starting Distance: 35 meters away
Knowledge: They only know each other's names.
Restrictions: None
Additional Info: Both summons are at 100%

READY? FIGHT   !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Both didn't get to show much but Manda had the better showing of the two so I'd pick him.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 31, 2014)

Aoda slid through an army of Juubi splits, and Manda was jump-blitzed in mid-attack by Rusty Tsunade carrying a sword the size of a 10 story building. 

Yeah, Manda definitely had the better showing.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 31, 2014)

Aoda definitely has the advantage when it comes to speed since he was able to slip through an entire army of Juubi clones fairly easily. It's hard to compare their strength as we've never seen Aoda wrap itself around something. Manda was capable of doing this and forcing Katsuyuu to split. Manda can also shed its skin, though I'd think that's something all snakes can do but who knows. 

Meh, I'd give the slight edge to Manda.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Aoda slid through an army of Juubi splits, and Manda was jump-blitzed in mid-attack by Rusty Tsunade carrying a sword the size of a 10 story building.
> 
> Yeah, Manda definitely had the better showing.



Those Juubi spawns also got fodderized by the K11, and base Naruto and base Sasuke taijutsu. Not to mention Sakura of all people was able to blitz one.



They were jobbers just to let the Rookies shine. Not exactly a great feat for Aoda. My money is on Manda since Kabuto decided to make a Manda 2. And he had the upper edge on Katsuyu and Bunta for a slight bit in the Sannin lockdown fight.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't understand how this is even debatable, Manda is several times larger then Aoda and then basically have the same arsenal. That's like saying who would win, a bear, or a clone of that exact same bear but several times larger.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 1, 2014)

> Those Juubi spawns also got fodderized by the K11, and base Naruto and base Sasuke taijutsu. Not to mention Sakura of all people was able to blitz one.


The K11 were using their most advanced techniques to take down human-sized splits. 

Base Naruto and 3T Sasuke taijutsu are on the level of Killer Bee and Deva Path. Are they suppose to not parry the splits with taijutsu? They should have blitzed them casually, and they still didn't. They only kicked/sliced away the splits' weapons. 

I'm sorry, were those human-sized splits suppose to equal the output of building-sized splits?

You also don't see any of the ninja running through an army of them, do you? Aoda did it- alone- against splits 15x the size of human beings. He literally slid up the fucking Juubi's body. 



> They were jobbers just to let the Rookies shine. Not exactly a great feat for Aoda. My money is on Manda since Kabuto decided to make a Manda 2. And he had the upper edge on Katsuyu and Bunta for a slight bit in the Sannin lockdown fight.


Katsuya is a virtual non-combatant at that size, and Gamabunta hit him with a flame bullet. 

The key element you're forgetting here is Rusty Tsunade jump-blitzed him while he was going for Gamabunta (meaning she had to read his speed to know where he'd be before jumping, then jump a second beforehand) from an unknown distance, whilst carrying a blade the size of a 10 story building. She anal raped him in every aspect.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 1, 2014)

It ends in molting


----------



## Bonly (Feb 1, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> I don't understand how this is even debatable, Manda is several times larger then Aoda and then basically have the same arsenal. That's like saying who would win, a bear, or a clone of that exact same bear but several times larger.



Size doesn't matter, it's all about technique my young padawan, you're welcome :ignoramus


----------



## Mithos (Feb 1, 2014)

There's a reason why Manda was the "boss" snake when he was alive. 

He eats Aoda alive.


----------



## asstonine (Feb 2, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Size doesn't matter, it's all about technique my young padawan, you're welcome :ignoramus



That's not what she said.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 2, 2014)

Manda shows Aoda who the boss snake really is.


----------

